# SUCHE GILDE/PARTNER auf PVE HORDE/ALLIANZ egal



## bigblueeyee (24. April 2014)

allo! Ich hab schon immer mal WoW Gespiele mal zu Classsic Zeiten, dann Wotlk instensic und Cata intensiv die anderen ehr nur so nebenbei würd nun gern in einer Gilde die gut und Regel mäßig was miteinandermacht ( am liebsten 10er Raids) wieder einsteigen. Kaufe mir neunen Account und werde dann mit nem 90er durch upgrade als Mainchar einsteigen was das sein wird überlege ich noch. 

Es wäre gut wenn ihr mich bzw gold und Monat Reitstalls ausrüsten könntet.
Ihr erreicht mich unter whatsapp.
oder Email iphone@damde.de

Es soll unbedingt ein PvE Server sein - Horde oder Allianz ist mir egal!


Kontakt auch via kevin@damde,de oder iphone@damde.de ich schau die ganze zeit drauf! will schnell anfangen möglichst heute noch!

ich kauf die spiele natürlich, ihr müsst da nix zu zahlen,
hoffe einer sucht jemanden wie mich


----------



## bigblueeyee (24. April 2014)

wollte nur was editieren


----------

